# How do you view your trail cam pics?



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have 2 sd cards for each camera I replace card with new one and check @ house.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

I have two sd cards and I just go out a switch them and put the card into my computer.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

jones2899 said:


> I have 2 sd cards for each camera I replace card with new one and check @ house.


creepy....


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

at your house how to you check you sd card? Do you put it in a camera? Do you have some hook up for your computer that lets you put an SD card in??


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

One at a time, generally... 

Just messin' with ya'! I take the card home and put it in my computer. I hate looking at them on the small screen.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Swap cards and look at them on the computer when I get home.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Most computers(especially lap tops) have slots for sd cards..


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

14medlak said:


> creepy....


 thats funny almost exact same thing and time.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

double the sd cards, so time spent at the camera site is quick as possible. then I check on the laptop


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I just bring my simple point and shoot digital camera with me, pop out the SD card and view the pics on my digital camera. After I'm done, I put the SD card back in the trail camera and walk back to the truck.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

jones2899 said:


> I have 2 sd cards for each camera I replace card with new one and check @ house.


This


PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Mini SD card. Put into my phone on sight, transfer pics to phone then replace mini SD into camera.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I switch card out. If you want to check in field. Carry a cheap point and click camera and pop card in the camera and you can see them in the field on the camera. Sit in stand a view your pictures! I like to have a camera with me anyways.


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

iPad with a memory card reader plugged in. Works great you can zoom on anything and great pic quality.


----------



## mrbullzi (Jan 30, 2003)

Try not to check too often. Be more sensative with the area as you get closer to season. I often switch out my cards using my atv while it is running, in which I don't get off the bike to prevent scent on ground. I only recomend this in areas that atv's are used often, the deer adapt to the sound, just like chainsaws. Don't check them during dawn/dusk, or any other high activity times.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

I now use micro sd cards with adapters so I can switch them out and view them on my DROID.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I have 2 cards for each camera.



I go to the camera, swap out cards, go home and put the SD card in my computer.



I tried finding a SD card reader that would go into my Iphone 4 but it hasn't been invented yet. If I did this I could check the pics at the camera location. They have an SD card reader for the Ipad that works well.
.


----------



## DAVEOB (Aug 15, 2007)

On my Panasonic 50'' flat screen tv. It has an sd card slot and I can view the photos in a slide show, scroll through or can go to a thumbnail view and pick out specific photos. It's pretty sweet


----------



## Treehopper (Oct 28, 2005)

I like to look at them on out TV at home. Often it is great family time.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

GobblerDown said:


> I switch card out. If you want to check in field. Carry a cheap point and click camera and pop card in the camera and you can see them in the field on the camera. Sit in stand a view your pictures! I like to have a camera with me anyways.


^ same here have a cannon camera I use for outdoor stuff. Nice to be able to check pictures on stand. I'll have time lapse on a few of my treestands this year so it will be even better.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

2 cards, and sometimes i carry my garmin gps and view on it.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

I use the 2 card set up too. You should try to find and old Palm PDA that accepts SD cards for viewing. Some of the older models could probably be had for real cheap.


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Carry my laptop in a pack, replace the SD card, take the old one and then stare for hours at all the pictures I get from my Moultries


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I just swap the SD cards when checking my cameras.

Matt


----------



## Volatile (May 11, 2011)

I have a few methods... If you use micro SD cards with a SD adapter, you can view the pics on almost any cell phone with a micro SD slot... I have an old phone I dedicated to this. 

The same method also works with my Garmin Rino 655T. 

I found a Bushnell TrailScout viewer on Craigslist recently for $20, which works well, but it can't read cards larger than 1gb. 

Final method, view at home on my computer.


----------



## Everson (Sep 9, 2010)

nyturkeyduster said:


> I just bring my simple point and shoot digital camera with me, pop out the SD card and view the pics on my digital camera. After I'm done, I put the SD card back in the trail camera and walk back to the truck.


Ditto


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

I have an sd card reader for my ipad so all i have to do is open up my cam, pop the sd card out and stick it in my sd card reader and all the cam pics are instantly on my ipad


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> I have 2 cards for each camera.
> 
> ...


They make an sd card reader for the iPhone! I have one


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

buckman2591 said:


> They make an sd card reader for the iPhone! I have one



Sweet. When I was doing that they didn't have one. 



What is the brand and model?
.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beats me. I bought it off of newegg.com for $11


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a stack of SD cards 3 feet tall(ok, not really, but a bunch). I switch cards, so I am out of the area fast, then either use my computer, Ipad or TV to view them. Depends on which one is closer and/or turned on at the moment.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got one of the little 10" "netbook" laptops by Acer... I take it with me when I go to check my trail cams. I just pull the card, stick it in the card slot on the laptop, download the pics, then erase the card and put it back in the cam. Then I go back to the truck and look at the pics. Takes me all of 30-45 seconds to do the whole process, and I'm out of the area.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

gator89 said:


> iPad with a memory card reader plugged in. Works great you can zoom on anything and great pic quality.


I do this as well, works awesome.


----------

